# Mr. Data vs. Spock



## Whyusosrs? (Jun 6, 2011)

Who would win in a poker game?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoever the writers decide will win.


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 6, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Whoever the writers decide will win.


 
Lol good point


----------



## Akuma (Jun 6, 2011)

Why isn't Odo on this list?


----------



## Owen (Jun 6, 2011)

Both.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 6, 2011)

Spock


----------



## Bapao (Jun 6, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Why isn't Odo on this list?


 
Because it's a duel I guess. The title says "Mr. Data vs. Spock". Otherwise we'd need Q up there too


----------



## MrData (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd have to vote for Data.

He has more experience. Data played poker throughout TNG, and in The Corbomite Maneuver in TOS, Kirk has to explain the concept of poker to Spock.


----------



## Enter (Jun 6, 2011)

mr data wins


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 6, 2011)

Steven


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 6, 2011)

Well..Data fails at cubing..


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 6, 2011)

MrData said:


> I'd have to vote for Data.
> 
> He has more experience. Data played poker throughout TNG, and in The Corbomite Maneuver in TOS, Kirk has to explain the concept of poker to Spock.


 
Strong username to post content ratio.


----------



## marco.garsed (Jun 6, 2011)

Spock FTW!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 6, 2011)

Tough call, but I'd have to say Spock. Data is great at calculating odds, but consistently falls for bluffs from Riker. Spock might not know the game, but I assume that he could learn how to play it with some practice.

So assuming Spock practices, and uses bluffing well from time to time, then I think he could beat data.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 6, 2011)

But bluffing is illogical.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 6, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> But bluffing is illogical.


 
Win! But Spock, as a Vulcan, merely suppresses his emotions. Whereas Data has none to begin with (he did in one of the films momentarily, does that count though?). 
So Spock could pull off a "proper" bluff if he wanted to. Data only has "algs" to work with. No intuitive thinking, at least not by the books anyway...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 6, 2011)

Good poker players will say that the best way to improve is to play thousands of hands. If you have seen a situation before and learned what you should have done then you'll be better. Data definitely has the advantage in this aspect. After enough hands Data would be able to do what is best in any situation.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds familiar...I think(hope) that I comprehend where you're going with that statement. Do you play yourself Dave?


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 6, 2011)

KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!
KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 7, 2011)

Riker.


----------

